# 2.0T FSi on Nitrous - Anyone else done it?



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

Just done a search on the 2.0TFSi section and returned 10 hits. Unfortunately all of these are "what if's" or "has anyone". There are no threads where people have actually fitted a Nitrous system and so called experts giving spurious advice and information out.

*So, has anyone else on here fitted a nitrous kit to a 2.0TFSI and if so, what results have you had?*

I'm running a wet single point system with 100bhp shot nozzles, using a progressive race controller by Wizards of NOS - and fitted by them. Looking promising so far and the huge boost in power is excellent. VCDS shows everything within safe limits, no codes or anything and if anything the car runs smoother off nitrous now. I'm also running a K04 and using REVO software to control the timing, fuelling and boost to suit.

Results so far are 0-100mph is down to 8.8 seconds and a 1/4 mile pre-test on the Racelogic GPS performance box shows 1/4 mile is despatched in 12.4 @ 122mph on road tyres


----------



## lonepatrone (Jan 22, 2005)

In for the info. God Speed my friend.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

id love to see just how good all that turns out man.

best of luck, since ive never seen this done before.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

HurdyED30 said:


> Just done a search on the 2.0TFSi section and returned 10 hits. Unfortunately all of these are "what if's" or "has anyone". There are no threads where people have actually fitted a Nitrous system and so called experts giving spurious advice and information out.
> 
> *So, has anyone else on here fitted a nitrous kit to a 2.0TFSI and if so, what results have you had?*
> 
> ...


I know a couple A4's and MK5's in miami that have run nitrous setups but none at the level you are at. From what I recall, they were doing wet 75 shot zex on the street and all done at the same shop www.wolfcars.com. All were stock turbo but unfortunately none of them ever popped up on vortex to contribute their experience with nitrous. I know the shop car went to like 125 shot and made over 300whp and over 400wtq. I hope you changed out the stock rods cause I know for fact that the stock ones will bend fast at the level you're running.


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

The rods on the UK Edition 30 are different to the normal GTI, although I still don't know where the limits will be. I'm running the nitrous on a restricted rev range up to 6400rpm, to alleviate excess stress on the rods and pistons. That is the beauty of the Max extreme race controller I have......it lets you control where in the rev range you bring it in and turn it off, how much you use and in which gears. Excellent piece of kit and far removed from the days of OFF and ON kits

Before the nitrous was installed I was already running 327whp, so with another 120-130bhp nozzles I reckon I'm at least 400whp

Calculations using my terminal speed and weight estimate my power at 490bhp at the crank  I was already 404wheel lbft before nitrous:screwy:


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

HurdyED30 said:


> Before the nitrous was installed I was already running 327whp, so with another 120-130bhp nozzles I reckon I'm at least 400whp
> 
> Calculations using my terminal speed and weight estimate my power at 490bhp at the crank  I was already 404wheel lbft before nitrous:screwy:


With your 122MPH trap speed I would venture your around 425whp with the weight of the mkV nice job :thumbup: 

Only question IMO is how long will the engine last I guess time will tell . 

Nice to see you pushing the limits of the FSI engine  Bob.G


----------



## playback (Jun 14, 2007)

Just incase in some way this helps. 

In S.A. their are quite a few Ford Focus ST's running NOS. Basically they have found that you double the power vs the shot.

So if you had a 80shot installed like this one. They were making 170wkw without NOS. Then even staright after install and having some issues he got 260wkw which is 120hp extra. This is with a car that was only getting 700 bottle pressure instead of the 1.1 he was meant to be running.

On Turbo cars the cooling effect that the NOS has helps big time with everything.

I also know here in S.A. about 2 years ago a fella was running NOS on his DSG .He kept going into limp mode. Not sure if a flash that is available nowdays would solve this but most likley it would.:thumbup:


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

playback said:


> Just incase in some way this helps.
> 
> In S.A. their are quite a few Ford Focus ST's running NOS. Basically they have found that you double the power vs the shot.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that seems to echo what Trevor at Wizards of NOS was saying about the power increase. Due to the cooling effect and the turbo he said that the 100 nozzles would more likely be making 130bhp!

Mine is also DSG AND I also already have REVO stage 2 DSG software alongside a Quaife ATB LSD. I've had no issues (so far!) with the box at all on nitrous and the speed of the gearchanges means that the surge of speed is just relentless.


----------



## GodSquadMandrake (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow that's really nicely done and professional. What is your EGT looking like?


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

how much $$ do you have in your setup? and do you think software adjustments are a necessity to make it safe?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

GodSquadMandrake said:


> Wow that's really nicely done and professional. What is your EGT looking like?


Did the EGT logs yesterday and they are higher, but nothing to worry about. I've seen much worse on a normal stage 2+ Edition 30.


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

loudgli said:


> how much $$ do you have in your setup? and do you think software adjustments are a necessity to make it safe?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


In the nitrous kit alone there's around $3.5k. Software adjustments are always a good thing to have, but I'm not far off my settings from before the nitrous, so on that basis I would say that if you have safe settings now with little timing pull, then software adjustments shouldn't be necessary, but would be desirable option and above all GET LOGS BEFORE installing a nitrous kit of any type AND AFTER.


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

Also dropped out the spark plugs and they look spot on, nicely black and brown, so not running the engine lean at all:thumbup:


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow very nice i have been wanting to do this but with a smaller shot maybe just a 50 what do u recomend for me i also have a k04 upgrade but with apr and running meth as well what injectors are u using and what fuel pump


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

W:laugh:W


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

One Bad MKV said:


> Wow very nice i have been wanting to do this but with a smaller shot maybe just a 50 what do u recomend for me i also have a k04 upgrade but with apr and running meth as well what injectors are u using and what fuel pump


The K04 in my car is stock as it is a UK Edition 30 and so runs stock injectors (S3/Cupra/Edition30 injectors).

I'm using the Autotech HPFP internals for the high pressure rail side of things.

For me, the most impressive thing about the nitrous system is just how progressive it is with the Max Extreme race controller. Without it you'd simply get the full shot from whatever nozzle you were using at the time and the impact and stresses on the engine would be much greater. I also like the fact that the safety precautions built into the system mean it is as safe a system as it could possibly be.:thumbup:


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

HurdyED30 said:


> The K04 in my car is stock as it is a UK Edition 30 and so runs stock injectors (S3/Cupra/Edition30 injectors).
> 
> I'm using the Autotech HPFP internals for the high pressure rail side of things.
> 
> For me, the most impressive thing about the nitrous system is just how progressive it is with the Max Extreme race controller. Without it you'd simply get the full shot from whatever nozzle you were using at the time and the impact and stresses on the engine would be much greater. I also like the fact that the safety precautions built into the system mean it is as safe a system as it could possibly be.:thumbup:


okay so we almost have the same mods then lol.......thanks for the info u said u where using revo do u recomend spreying just a small shot like i want to with that sw ....sorry for the questions this is all new to me and would like to run somthing like u are runnig...how much did u invest on the n2o system itself


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

A small shot would still give you an instant boost in power over your current settin. In my opinion REVO is the best option to use with nitrous due to being customisable through the SPS+ controller. The N2O system was around £3.5k including installation.


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

HurdyED30 said:


> A small shot would still give you an instant boost in power over your current settin. In my opinion REVO is the best option to use with nitrous due to being customisable through the SPS+ controller. The N2O system was around £3.5k including installation.


Thanks for the info hop to do somthing lwith a n2o set up soon


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

Update... 
Went to have a dyno run with the nitrous today. The guys were very helpful and one of the operators has nitrous for his car, so I was in safe hands. It was a Dyno Dynamics "pessimistic" set of rollers at RS Tuning in Leeds. I chose their dyno specifically as they are just about the lowest (as most consider) that are near enough to me who I trust to dyno it correctly. 

So, below is a pic of how they had to strap it down. They said strapping down this way loses 2-3% as it pulls the wheels so hard down into the rollers 










Here's the bit you've all been waiting for... 










438.7hp and a peak torque of 510 lbft on nitrous 
339.8hp and peak torque of 381lbft without nitrous. 

The settings are less agressive for the dyno than on the road as the nitrous wasn't even set to start until 3200rpm. 

Absolutely no sign of slip on the DSG box and AFR's on nitrous were a solid, held 11.5. 

Interesting for me is that my torque on nitrous is as high at 6000rpm as the peak without nitrous. Also I'm making more power at 3500rpm on nitrous than my peak power without. 

This is a REALLY impressive modification and it would be interesting to compare it to say, the GT2871R that I was thinking of fitting.


----------



## Sp00nman (Apr 16, 2005)

subscribed


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey Hurdy. I think I’ve seen your car on other forums. Love what you got going mate. I’m quite jealous.  

Big ups to you for being one of the first to man up and dive in to using nitrous on our direct injected FSI engines. I hope to see others follow suit. When done properly nitrous is undeniably effective and perfectly SAFE.


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

If I hadn't been able to have the experts at Wizards of NOS fit and set-up the kit I wouldn't have done it. It isn't really a DIY modification. 

With sooooo much torque the rods and clutchpacks will be uprated simply for my own peace of mind an should enable me to use the 150bhp jets:screwy: 

That should see 490bhp and 560lbft


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Forgive me for asking, but i thought your base HP was 384 bhp (that's what you've written in the past at least) and since you ARE on a K04 from the factory, that would be a really good number.
So why is your base reading now at 339 bhp ?Does it have to do with the settings you used to accommodate for the nitrous ?

Cause if that is the case, then you've gone through all this trouble(and as far as i'm concerned "risk" also), lowering your "factory horsepower", to get an extra 54 bhp out of a 100 shot nitrous ?Well i'm sorry but i don't get it...

If i were in your place and thinking of more horsepower, i would have gone straight to a 3071R and forget all the spraying and juices.....At least that's how i see it...


----------



## VBMike P (Jun 25, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Forgive me for asking, but i thought your base HP was 384 bhp (that's what you've written in the past at least) and since you ARE on a K04 from the factory, that would be a really good number.
> So why is your base reading now at 339 bhp ?Does it have to do with the settings you used to accommodate for the nitrous ?
> 
> Cause if that is the case, then you've gone through all this trouble(and as far as i'm concerned "risk" also), lowering your "factory horsepower", to get an extra 54 bhp out of a 100 shot nitrous ?Well i'm sorry but i don't get it...
> ...


 The 339 hp reading is whp and not bhp 

*Edit: The first time looking at the graphs I missed the indication on the side that said flywheel torque, so now I take back the 339 being whp.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Forgive me for asking, but i thought your base HP was 384 bhp (that's what you've written in the past at least) and since you ARE on a K04 from the factory, that would be a really good number.
> So why is your base reading now at 339 bhp ?Does it have to do with the settings you used to accommodate for the nitrous ?
> 
> Cause if that is the case, then you've gone through all this trouble(and as far as i'm concerned "risk" also), lowering your "factory horsepower", to get an extra 54 bhp out of a 100 shot nitrous ?Well i'm sorry but i don't get it...
> ...


 i could be wrong but i assume one is crank the other is at the wheels


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

VBMike P said:


> The 339 hp reading is whp and not bhp


 So wait...He made 339 whp without nitrous and gained 100 whp with 100 shot nitrous ?? :what:

Cause if the 2nd is crank hp (as *sciblades* suggested) i really don't see any reasoning behind comparing (is it even seen before on a dyno ? ) two completely different graphs and their numbers (meaning pre whp with after bhp).

Weird stuff.... 

P.S.If i wanted to i could probably make 400 bhp with the K04 as it is right now, so using nitrous to get an extra 40 bhp is a fail for me (also considering what was mentioned above about the price of the kit..)


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> Forgive me for asking, but i thought your base HP was 384 bhp (that's what you've written in the past at least) and since you ARE on a K04 from the factory, that would be a really good number.
> So why is your base reading now at 339 bhp ?Does it have to do with the settings you used to accommodate for the nitrous ?
> 
> Cause if that is the case, then you've gone through all this trouble(and as far as i'm concerned "risk" also), lowering your "factory horsepower", to get an extra 54 bhp out of a 100 shot nitrous ?Well i'm sorry but i don't get it...
> ...


 All good questions. 

The 383bhp I had in the past was done when testing advanced timing on REVO with Octane booster and 99RON fuel. 
My previous output before this was 370bhp after the decat on the same rollers and on 99RON fuel. 
The week before I did the 370bhp dyno run I had also been to RS Tuning (where the nitrous run was done) and Made exactly 340bhp, so 2 different dyno's only a week apart gave 30bhp difference in outputs. 
Now, move on to this week and the 339bhp I did would still have been 370bhp on the Maha dyno. If I had decided to go for a dyno run on the higher reading dyno, my results would have undoubtably have been 30-40bhp higher than the one I chose to do it on. So, the result would have most likely been 470-480bhp and 500+lbft and therefore still a 100bhp gain and not the 54bhp you are suggesting


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

ahhh the concept of _relativity _:beer: 

hurdy - you should post up some accel times. for the haters.


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

Also to clarify, the 339.8bhp is the run without nitrous, the 438.7bhp is the run with nitrous. Both at the crank. The peak torque is 381lbft without nitrous and 510lbft with nitrous. 

I may well go back to do a dyno run on the maha dyno, which would undoubtably yield a much higher output, but that in itself would simply be chasing figures. All I can say is that the car is significantly faster than it was before the nitrous install and that the system is doing exactly as it should do. 

Going for a GT3071 would give me the top end power, but not the flexibility that a K04 + nitrous does. Risk is subjective, I still have an OEM turbo that gives the reliability and fitting aftermarket turbo's will incur an element of risk in itself. I'd like to compare a GT3071 power graph on a car with stock internals to mine on nitrous. I have 350hbp at just over 3500rpm and that could be lowered as I didn't even bring in the nitrous until 3300rpm!. A Garrett conversion has no hope of doing that and definitely not on stock internals.


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

T.D.B. said:


> ahhh the concept of _relativity _:beer:
> 
> hurdy - you should post up some accel times. for the haters.


 I don't see them as haters, just doubters who need convincing 

Here are the photo's of the last test runs I did. The equipment I use is a Racelogic Performance Box, which 
is used in many magazines here in the UK and is GPS based and accurate to 0.1mph/0.1sec and 4" in a 1/4 mile. 

Increments to 100mph. 








next increments 








Resulting in...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

HurdyED30 said:


> Also to clarify, the 339.8bhp is the run without nitrous, the 438.7bhp is the run with nitrous. Both at the crank. The peak torque is 381lbft without nitrous and 510lbft with nitrous.
> 
> I may well go back to do a dyno run on the maha dyno, which would undoubtably yield a much higher output, but that in itself would simply be chasing figures. All I can say is that the car is significantly faster than it was before the nitrous install and that the system is doing exactly as it should do.
> 
> Going for a GT3071 would give me the top end power, but not the flexibility that a K04 + nitrous does. Risk is subjective, I still have an OEM turbo that gives the reliability and fitting aftermarket turbo's will incur an element of risk in itself. I'd like to compare a GT3071 power graph on a car with stock internals to mine on nitrous. I have 350hbp at just over 3500rpm and that could be lowered as I didn't even bring in the nitrous until 3300rpm!. A Garrett conversion has no hope of doing that and definitely not on stock internals.


 I still believe you should get a Maha run just for comparison."Estimating" the strictness of a dyno when compared to another is a bad way of comparing numbers.And yes, i agree it would be "chasing figures", but right now you are only estimating...Could you imagine if let's say THIS dyno was the less strict one and the Maha showed even less ?

And once again sorry but i am not a friend of nitrous.It's sort of like "borrowed power", like some magic potion that when it runs out get you left with your pants down (plus it's one more thing to worry about if you've filled your bottles or not..).I guess if it's done right by professionals it can be satisfying, but it's just for the strip or the occasional street face-off.


Lastly,i would be really careful if i were you, since no one has really tested the Ed30/S3 rods for strength (let along the DSG !!), and 500 ft/lbs may be asking too much even for factory uprated rods.
Kudos to you for trying though.Just do something soon if you wanna stay at those levels. :thumbup:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

those are some great freakin time there, especially for a lil 2 liter. 

your driving an S3 tho, right? not a FWD A3?


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh, for comparison 96mph is roughly what you'd expect as a terminal speed for a stock GTI over the 1/4 mile. 

8.8 to 100mph for mine is better than... 

Aston Martin DBS - 9.1 
Porsche 997 GT3 - 9.4 
Lambo Gallardo - 9.4 

The fact that these are probably faster at the 0-60 sprint just shows how potent my car is once on a roll.


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

Krieger said:


> those are some great freakin time there, especially for a lil 2 liter.
> 
> your driving an S3 tho, right? not a FWD A3?


 Neither, it is a FWD Golf Edition 30 with DSG on semi slick road tyres.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

damn man. FWD AND pulling that fast. thats nuts. 

major props to you sir!


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

GolfRS said:


> And once again sorry but i am not a friend of nitrous.It's sort of like "borrowed power", like some magic potion that when it runs out get you left with your pants down (plus it's one more thing to worry about if you've filled your bottles or not..).I guess if it's done right by professionals it can be satisfying, but it's just for the strip or the occasional street face-off.


 I hear ya. Everybody has their own priorities or style of building. I don’t think nitrous is for everyone and its certainly not going to replace big turbos or anything. It has its place though. 

What you see as a bad thing I see as good. The fact that nitrous is on/off in nature means you use it when you need to/want to – and then *only*. You just need to have a good solid amount of power off the bottle (which I would say a modded ED30 def does) and then crazy power when spraying. Honestly, who really needs 400-500hp ALL the time?


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

Update.....

Errrrr,

Went to Santa Pod raceway and it didn't go that well

Nitrous kept kicking into alarm and cutting out and then when I got it to run the DSG clutchpacks finally started slipping

Still 12.82 @ 112 was the best with nitrous only running for the 1st 100 yards, clutch slip, blown headgasket, blown exhaust and running into a 25mph headwind with oil and some kind of spilldry stuff poured over it soaked onto the startline, so not horrendous :screwy:, but nowhere near what it should do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9wRTySWQSQ

The exhaust has cracked all the way around the weld at the flange that mates to the turbo. If you look closely at the pic below you can see daylight on the lower end where the tube has folded inwards










And this is what I discovered with the exhaust off...










Headgasket and exhaust are now fixed, SSP clutchpacks are the next on the agenda and an uprated in-tank pump (50% extra flow capacity on uprated internals) 
Once these are done it will be back to the 1/4 mile strip for another shakedown. 

Thought I'd better update the thread otherwise you'd all think I've gone up in smoke.

The car is back on 50bhp jets at the moment and the clutchpacks are holding and all seems well again with the fuelling. On the 100bhp jets the fuelling seems to hold okay for the first two gears and then simply drops into alarm for pressure at 24psi on the nitrous feed. Normal service will be resumed as soon as possible.:thumbup:


----------



## HurdyED30 (Mar 17, 2008)

Time on my hands, so put up a quick comparison between my OEM K04 on 100bhp Nitrous versus APR stage 3 with a GT2871R. The Stage 3 is based on UK spec GTI engine and not ED30 engine and so more comparable to what you guys would get in the USA before internals. Both runs done on the same Dyno Dynamics rollers.

Nitrous on mine was brought in at around 3300 rpm.

The difference between 3250rpm to 4250rpm varies between 101bhp and a massive 160bhp and then the APR car gradually closes the gap, but is still over 40bhp adrift at the top of the rev range. 










Also thought I may as well do a comparison of torque between my Stage 2+ OEM K04, My OEM K04 on Nitrous and APR stage 3. Again these were on the same dyno.

As you can see the K04 has much more torque low down in the rev range compared to the Stage 3 and doesn't really lose too much at the top end either.
The Nitrous however, is again impressive with a peak of over 500lbft at 3800rpm against the Stage 3 at 280lbft at the same point.

Again this is bringing in the nitrous at 3300rpm, so bringing it in even lower in the rev range would accentuate it's benefits even more.


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

sorry to hear about the battle wounds mate. 
sounds like you've got it under control but best of luck


----------



## 2Evil (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi all, new to the forum i have a Mkv GTi with stock k03 and 70hp shot on the wheels been running it for a while no hassels.


----------



## bificus99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Very very nice*

Lots of area under those curves.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

How would you say this car performs as a daily driver? Is it comparable to stock drivability? I apologize if you already have commented on this.


----------

